
Error Message: Your Password Must Be at Least 18770 Characters - hitr
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/276304/error-message-your-password-must-be-at-least-18770-characters-and-cannot-repeat-any-of-your-previous-30689-passwords
======
hitr
I have worked on setting up complex kerberos authentication (double/tripple
hops,contrained delegation, protocol transition etc) for websites in windows
enviroment and if anything breaks in the whole process,things became a
nightmare to figure out where the error is.I cannot imagine a mixed
environment setup with unix/MIT kerberos.

